

Code review of an exploit - r11t
http://www.spinellis.gr/blog/20041005/index.html

======
lec
Yet another case of an academic trying to put lipstick on a pig. Most of the
changes are cosmetic in nature. Why not put your supposed intellectual
superiority in critiquing the poor design that makes this possible rather than
trying to impress us with how neat and clean we could make the iceberg that is
about to sink the titanic?

~~~
r11t
Indeed. I thought it was ironic that the author was trying to relate sloppy
formatting of code to the overall technical incompetence of the programmer.

